# Help with Chauvet F-1700 Fogger



## Dr Frankenscream

I have a Chauvet F-1700 Hurricane fog machine. Unfortunately, it died on me on Halloween night last year. I have been trying to get it back in action for this Halloween but not having much luck. Unfortunately, it's out of warranty.

Here's what it is doing...
1) I plug in the power cord and turn on the power switch on the back panel (it lights up).
2) It heats up but never turns on the "ready" light (I left it turned on for over 30 minutes).

Because the "ready" light doesn't come on, I don't think it has anything to do with the pump.

Has anyone else seen this problem and know what to do to resolve?


----------



## Otaku

Do you feel the fogger getting hot, such as at the nozzle? If so, it sounds as though the bimetallic thermostat is not working properly. If the heater can reach operating temp, but the thermostat doesn't close the circuit, the "Ready" light won't come on and enable the pump circuit. The thermostat should have a screw adjustment to set the contact position. While you're in there, look for loose or disconnected wires. Is the "Ready" light you're referring to the one on the top of the housing?


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

Otaku...thanks for the quick response! 

Yes, the fogger gets quite hot. The outside case even heats up.

The "ready" light I'm referring to is the one that turns on once the fogger is up to temp and lets you know you can trigger the pump to activate the fog. In the case of the F-1700, the "ready" light is a red light next to the "manual" button.

With the cover open, I can see two parts that may be the bimetallic thermostat...

1) There is one round component that is mounted on the bracket connected to the "black box" that contains the heating element. However, I don't see an adjustment screw on this part.

2) There is another rectangular component connected to a bare wire that goes into the "black box" (box that contains the heating element). I do see an adjustment screw on this part. If this is the bimetallic thermostat, how do I adjust it? Also, this component has a label with Linkco Ltd, TY316-274B on it.

I checked all of the connections and they look good.


----------



## Otaku

Does the wired remote have the same problem, or is the remote control what we're talking about here? Here's why I ask - I have a 1250 and the plug for the timer remote doesn't fit very tightly into the socket on the fogger. I usually need to wiggle it a little to get the remote to light up. Is this what you're experiencing? Or is it the light next to the Manual button on the top of the case?


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

Neither the light next to the manual button on the top of the case or the light on the wired controller will turn on. I have tried 3 different wired controllers that all work perfectly on my other fogger.


----------



## Otaku

Weird. It sounds like the heater isn't able to get feedback to the pump circuit. Let me see if I can get my 1250 unpacked this weekend and take a look at the wiring. These foggers are probably pretty similar, and I may spot something that you can check on your machine. I'll try to get some pics, too.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

Here's a pic of the F-1700 internals...

Red highlight - indicator light next to "manual" button (this light does not come on when fogger is up to temp)

Green highlight - round component mounted on "black box" (contains heating element)

Yellow highlight - rectangular component wired to "black box" with bare wire connected to black box


----------



## Otaku

Good pic, thanks. I know you've already thought of this, but is the blue "low fluid level" LED on?
I'll open mine up this weekend and trace out some wiring. More to come.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

Yes, fluid levels are good and fluid indicator said "full fluid ok" (green light)

I even removed the fluid line between the pump and heater element to make sure is wasn't clogged.

Thanks for your help on this.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

*F-1700 Back in Action*

Otaku,

Good news...my F-1700 is back in action.

I plugged in my fogger and played with the adjustment screw on the component (circled in yellow) I thought might be the thermostat. I turned one direction and nothing. I turned it the other direction and then the "ready" light came on. I pushed the "manual" button and voila...lots of fog!!

Once it was running again, I ran some vinegar & water solution through it to make sure it's cleaned out. Then I ran some Froggy juice through it and I thought the neighbors might call the fire department due to all the smoke (fog).

Thanks for your assistance!! You saved me lots of $$ sending it back to the repair center or tossing it in the dumpster.

Cheers,
Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## Otaku

Good news, Dr.! I'm glad I dropped in here before opening the case on my 1250 - saved me some time. Chauvet probably would have charged you $100 to adjust that screw.


----------



## marques99

Newbie here! I have a small F-650 and its thermostat is set too high and giving a burn scent to my fog (using froggys). i would like to adjust the thermostat to lower the temperature. I think i have located the component that Frankenscream circle in yellow but not too sure on location of the adjustment screw. Can anyone help me (close up pic of the adjustment screw).

Any help would be great!!!

Marques


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

marques99,

In the photo, you can see the thermostat is mounted to a black bracket. On my fogger, there is a hole in the black bracket to access the adjustment screw. I had to remove the thermostat from the mounting bracket so I could adjust it.

Good luck,

Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## dynoflyer

Great thread you guys! I just ordered a refurb Chauvet 800 and will bookmark this in case I have any problems with it. Thanks!


----------



## marques99

Dr Frankenscream said:


> marques99,
> 
> In the photo, you can see the thermostat is mounted to a black bracket. On my fogger, there is a hole in the black bracket to access the adjustment screw. I had to remove the thermostat from the mounting bracket so I could adjust it.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Dr. Frankenscream


Thanks Dr, i think i have found the thermostat its looks like a small white cap with two wires connected to it. it sets on top of the heating element. I am having issues removing the thermostat from the heating element. It is bolted on by two screws and when i unscrew them i can jiggle the thermostat but i cannot remove it. I have not attempted to pry it off b/c i fear that i might break my fogger. Any thoughts? Should i pry if off with a flat head screw driver?


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

I have a part connected to my heating element as well. It was not the thermostat. See the component circled in GREEN in the photo.

My thermostat had an adjustment screw. It has 2 wires coming out of it (2 white and 1 red). It also had a bare wire that goes into the heating element box. It kinda looks like the wire for a meat thermometer. If it doesn't have an adjustment screw, it's probably not the thermostat.


----------



## mbp2323

I am having the same problem. Which direction did you turn the adjustment.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

To be honest...I don't remember. I removed the cover, let it heat up and then turned the thermostat one way with no results and then the other way and it started working.

You have a 50/50 chance of getting it right the first time!!

Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## mbp2323

Does anyone have any other suggestions? I tried to turn the adjustment and nothing. The unit is turning on and heating up, but the ready light will not come on. Do you just pool the tube out of the pump to make sure is not clogged? Does the plastic piece come out with the tube?


----------



## Clyde

I know only too well what is going on. I think Chauvet has a problem with their temperature control sensor especially in the F-1700 series where the heat exchangers get HOT! I have several F-1050's (4 years old) and have not had any problems. I have two NEW F-1700's and they have both failed within a year and I only use them for my Christmas display. Chauvet sent me parts for the first one and I repaired it but the second one just failed. I was testing it for my Halloween display. I wanted a LOT of smoke this year! Anyhow, it's out of warranty by a couple of months (been in air conditioned storage since Christmas) and I just sent Chauvet an e-mail tonight to see if they'll send parts under warranty or at least give me a price of the temperature sensor. 

To make a long story short, what happens is the little silver wire that goes from the temperature control sensor to a probe that is pressed into a groove on your heat exchanger itself, rusts in half. I believe the excessive heat adds to the corrosion and ultimate failure. Anyhow, no probe, no red ready light. Easy to troubleshoot. Just give a little yank on the wire. Mine just pulled out easily. Or you can take the time to open up the housing where the heat exchanger is. I think you will find the problem here. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## joker

mbp2323 said:


> I am having the same problem. Which direction did you turn the adjustment.


Just had the same problem with my Chauvet 1700. By turning the adjustment clockwise I was able to turn down the heat and stop the smell from my fogger. It took several attemps, but finally got it. I started by marking the original position with a sharpee marker on the adjustment and scratching a mark on the the bracket.

I turned a clockwise 1/4 turn still burning smell
Another clockwise 1/4 turn and no fog
1/8 of turn counter clockwise got burning smell again
A small adjustment clockwise has removed almost all of the smell.

Another adjustment or two should have it.

Thanks to Dr Frankenscream for the thread and pics I wouldn't have resolved the problem otherwise.


----------

